# 20 month old male



## robrymond (Sep 7, 2014)

Not the greatest picture but the best I've got side on for a while, 20 month old male (whose coat could do with a wash at the moment). He also has a small head in proportion to his body!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

What a handsome boy!!!!!


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

Good looking boy!!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Welcome aboard handsome boy.


----------



## robrymond (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks all


----------

